# POC-lickin



## marc (May 21, 2004)

I had the afternoon off so we ran down to POC to pot-lick some of Scott's tarpon(Thanks for the tips). The biggest school of tarpon that I have ever seen showed up at 3pm. The first fish that hit was a 150er that took about an hour to leader. Next hook up was to a pair of 120's. We managed to get both in about the same time. We lost the big school due to the doubles fight, so we called it an afternoon and headed back. 

Pics over at Project Tarpon


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Sounds like you guys are getting it dialed in there in Port O.

Good work.


----------

